# Wide tires?



## Tool (Mar 16, 2013)

Getting ready to replace my 4.80-8 tires. Wondering if anyone uses the wider 18.5x8.5-8 style tires on their trailers? Pros vs Cons.....


----------



## Charger25 (Mar 17, 2013)

If its a wide tire like this,your speed will be limited to about 55mph. The center will bulge out at higher speeds and cause it to blowout.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just go to a 5.30-12 if you want a bigger tire.


----------



## sawmill (Mar 17, 2013)

Charger25 said:


> If its a wide tire like this,your speed will be limited to about 55mph. The center will bulge out at higher speeds and cause it to blowout.


Interesting How do you come up with this? Up here all the snowwmobile trailes and many of the covered trailers run the wide tires summer and winter on the highway at 70 MPH. I have seen more sitting with tire problems using the skinny tires. Just asking if you had a problem with the tires you have used


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 17, 2013)

Why are you thinking you need wider tires? Do you launch on sand beaches? In which case I would go for them other wise there not needed.


----------



## Tool (Mar 17, 2013)

I was looking at them for the highway speed. And my fenders look oversized for the skinny ones. I see them on all the snowmobile trailers here as well and figured, hey why not on the boat trailers?


----------



## tnriverluver (Mar 17, 2013)

Are the ones you see on the snowmobile trailers the flat proof tires? Many of the pontoon boat trailers in our area use these flat proof tires on their trailers.


----------



## sawmill (Mar 17, 2013)

tnriverluver said:


> Are the ones you see on the snowmobile trailers the flat proof tires? Many of the pontoon boat trailers in our area use these flat proof tires on their trailers.


No they have air in them. I wasn't aware that you could get flatproof ones.


----------



## sawmill (Mar 17, 2013)

Tool said:


> I was looking at them for the highway speed. And my fenders look oversized for the skinny ones. I see them on all the snowmobile trailers here as well and figured, hey why not on the boat trailers?
> Those don't look like the orignal fenders. What you could do is keep the tires at 8 inch and go to a size I think it is a 5-80 x8 wich will give you a little more height and it is a wider tire. Your tires look close to the frame and you may not be able to go to a much wider tire


----------



## JMichael (Mar 17, 2013)

sawmill said:


> tnriverluver said:
> 
> 
> > Are the ones you see on the snowmobile trailers the flat proof tires? Many of the pontoon boat trailers in our area use these flat proof tires on their trailers.
> ...


Runflat tires have air in them also. The rubber is just so thick and stiff that you can continue to run them at reduced speeds with the air removed.


----------



## Charger25 (Mar 18, 2013)

sawmill said:


> Charger25 said:
> 
> 
> > If its a wide tire like this,your speed will be limited to about 55mph. The center will bulge out at higher speeds and cause it to blowout.
> ...




Parents had them on a pop-up camper, a bud had them on a boat trailer and it seemed like once a year they would have a blow out . Pretty sure the speed rating embossed on the side wall stated 55 mph.


----------



## Charger25 (Mar 18, 2013)

Welp, I stand corrected. I did see this https://www.gemplers.com/product/908/185x85-8-6-ply-High-Speed-Tubeless-Trailer-Tire

Its a 6 ply rated for high speed. A bit pricey though...............


----------



## sawmill (Mar 18, 2013)

Charger25 said:


> Welp, I stand corrected. I did see this https://www.gemplers.com/product/908/185x85-8-6-ply-High-Speed-Tubeless-Trailer-Tire
> 
> Its a 6 ply rated for high speed. A bit pricey though...............


I bought some at an auction sale new never mounted and did not check the ply ratings. When I got home they had a 4 ply tread rating and a 2 ply sidewall rating. I just used them on a trailer for the quad and they lasted a couple of years. I used to get 8 ply tread and 6 ply sidewall rated tires.


----------



## slabdaddy (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like those are the ones that come standard on a golf cart


----------



## sawmill (Mar 18, 2013)

slabdaddy said:


> Sounds like those are the ones that come standard on a golf cart


Nope these were road tires, but i believe the ones for golf carts may have been heavier. I could push the sidewall with my thumb and see it bow out on the outside of the tire. Some more wonderful junk from China


----------



## Tool (Mar 18, 2013)

After some deliberation, I've decided to go with the 5.70-8. Although the fatty tires would look cool, these will do just fine. They have a high speed rating and will fill my wheel wells a lil better and give a better ride than the 4.80-8. Thanks for all the replies guys.


----------



## tnriverluver (Mar 18, 2013)

It could be the trailer originally came with that larger size tire and at some point the owner put the smaller tires own because it was all he could find. I had that happen to me in the early 80's on a Glastron ski boat I owned. Boat wheels and tires were difficult to find in more rural areas and that was way before the days of the web!


----------



## Tool (Mar 18, 2013)

tnriverluver said:


> It could be the trailer originally came with that larger size tire and at some point the owner put the smaller tires own because it was all he could find. I had that happen to me in the early 80's on a Glastron ski boat I owned. Boat wheels and tires were difficult to find in more rural areas and that was way before the days of the web!



That's what I'm beginning to think. My grandpa bought the boat and motor together in '74 new. My dad got it after his passing, and used it very little, that's why he gave it to me 2yrs ago. They look really tiny from the side view.


----------

